# Le sujet contre Mickael Vendetta ...



## macinside (25 Août 2008)

Ami(e)(s] posteur ou ennemie(s) posteur, je viens vous faire par de cette sombre bouse qui poulu mes yeux, le pire skyblog qu'il m'es été envoyer, Celui de Mickael Vendetta. Camarades  unissons contre  !


----------



## benkenobi (25 Août 2008)

Quoi il a l'air sympa ce petit jeune...


----------



## aCLR (25 Août 2008)

Voir la pièce jointe 18232​
:rose:
Quand j'ai vu ça, j'ai d'abord cru que j'avais posté une grosse connerie, un peu comme à mon habitude du moment. Après je me suis dis qu'un nouveau membre, au pseudo excentrique, avais fait des siennes et que ce bon Mackie me demandait de le bouler rouge gentiment, avec un ]love[. Et finalement je clique sur le lien du message privée qui m'avait tout emoustillé. J'aurais mieux fais de m'abstenir&#8230;​:sleep:

:hein:
:rateau:


----------



## benkenobi (25 Août 2008)

Fait la courte aCLR : ce sujet est tout pourri !!


----------



## fredintosh (25 Août 2008)

Soit c'est du second degré, soit ce type est pathologique (et donc, j'ai tendance à la plaindre car tôt ou tard, il va se prendre la réalité en pleine poire et finir sa vie en psy)...


----------



## ange_63 (25 Août 2008)

J'ai dû regarder 3 secondes de la vidéo avant de :sick: couper court à cette vaste mascarade!! :rateau:


----------



## divoli (25 Août 2008)

Pfff... Quand on a la chance d'avoir divoli sur MacG, on ne devrait même pas faire allusion à ce Michel Vantetetard... :style::style::style:

Je suis grand, je suis beau, je suis fort. Surtout quand je fais mon footing avec mon iPod. :style:


----------



## fanou (25 Août 2008)

il faudrait ajouter le choix: on en a rien a foutre de sa vie :sleep:


----------



## macinside (25 Août 2008)

les pensez sont d'un haut niveau 



> Mickael Vendetta appartient à l'élite de la société .
> 
> Il y a que les gens qui ressemblent à rien qui se permettent de critiquer ! C'est votre Droit .
> 
> ...



Moi aussi branleur


----------



## Moonwalker (25 Août 2008)

Je viens de cliquer sur le lien et j'ai comme l'impression d'avoir marché dans quelque chose de mou et malodorant qui colle à ma chaussure. :rateau:

Il est sur la toile des mondes insoupçonnés qu'on aimerait n'avoir jamais connu. 

Pour le bizarre, la décadence, la débauche, l'incongru... y'a déjà tout ce qu'il faut dans le Bar... et c'est même parfois de très bon goût... ou pas.


----------



## aCLR (25 Août 2008)

benkenobi a dit:


> Fait la courte aCLR : ce sujet est tout pourri !!



Je pourrais regarder sa vidéo des heures


----------



## macinside (25 Août 2008)

j'aime beaucoup les coms qu'il reçoit


----------



## aCLR (25 Août 2008)

Où est le smiley gerbeur de jptk ?!



edit : Non rien


----------



## macinside (25 Août 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> Où est le smiley gerbeur de jptk ?!



j'attend JPTK 

spécial dédi 

[YOUTUBE]fb6ER01g0tI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## divoli (25 Août 2008)

Il me fait penser à ceux-là.

Sauf si ce n'est qu'eux avaient le mérite d'être drôles. Ce qui fait une énorme différence avec ce Mickael Machin, là.

[youtube]2i6Xrg8qCqk[/youtube]


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2008)

Tout ce que j'espère, c'est que ce n'est pas un futur modérateur


----------



## OuiOui (25 Août 2008)

C'est une blague c'est obligé  
Si son blogue n'est pas ironique c'est vrai que la c'est grave voir très grave... 
M'enfin après avoir vu ça j'imagine que tout est possible : 
[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/yT6FAvuxY-4&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/yT6FAvuxY-4&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## macinside (25 Août 2008)

macinside a dit:


> j'attend JPTK
> 
> spécial dédi
> 
> [YOUTUBE]fb6ER01g0tI[/YOUTUBE]



je viens de mailler monsieur didier super pour qu'il lui envoi un disque


----------



## estomak (25 Août 2008)

je pense qu'il est dans les étages supérieurs de l'humour.
Rien que le nom: vendetta...
Ou alors c'est un cinglé.


----------



## rizoto (25 Août 2008)

Il va s'user la peau à se caresser comme ça 

Sinon son skill acteur est proche du néant. Il va réussir c'est sûr !


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Il me fait penser à ceux-là.
> 
> Sauf si ce n'est qu'eux avaient le mérite d'être drôles. Ce qui fait une énorme différence avec ce Mickael Machin, là.



C'était pas Robert Hue à la fin? Le Sylvester?


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (25 Août 2008)

La plus belle preuve d'échec violent est d'écrire soi même ce genre de chose, sur soi même.


----------



## BS0D (25 Août 2008)

Put*** ce vieux truc, pseudo film porno à la mords moi le noeud... c'est honteux de mettre des choses comme ça sur le web. ça décourage les vieux qui s'empressent de dire qu'internet c'est pas bien!
Il m'a fallu environ 1/2 seconde pour couper court à cette vaste mer** et arreter de me pourrir les yeux et le cerveau. 

Réalisateur / acteur de mon C** ouais !


----------



## WebOliver (25 Août 2008)

BS0D a dit:


> Put*** ce vieux truc, pseudo film porno à la mords moi le noeud...


 
Ouais, bordel, rendez-nous Max Pécas.


----------



## BS0D (25 Août 2008)

Ha, c'est dommage que je suis pas un ado pubère et boutonneux possédant un compte skyblog (faut rappeler que c'est bon pour les pisseux du collège). du coup il a prévu, on peut pas se connecter pour laisser des commentaires... il aurait pris CHER le gars


----------



## Amok (25 Août 2008)

En tout cas, il doit être ravi en matant le nombre de visites sur son blog. Ca se contente de peu, ces petites bestioles.

Bon, il ne sera pas dit qu'un nombre significatif d'entre elles seront directement venues d'ici. Pour les vraiment, vraiment intéressés : c'est ici.


----------



## macinside (25 Août 2008)

BS0D a dit:


> Ha, c'est dommage que je suis pas un ado pubère et boutonneux possédant un compte skyblog (faut rappeler que c'est bon pour les pisseux du collège). du coup il a prévu, on peut pas se connecter pour laisser des commentaires... il aurait pris CHER le gars



euh tu peu laisser des coms sur messages, on crée un skyblog anti lui ? 

edit : merci Amok d'avoir réouvert :rose: comme dit plus haut une petite recherche google pour savoir de quoi nous parlons sera nécessaire


----------



## BS0D (25 Août 2008)

macinside a dit:


> euh tu peu laisser des coms sur messages, on crée un skyblog anti lui ?



Let's do it !! 
Qui s'en occupe?!


----------



## giga64 (25 Août 2008)

Faut lui offrir un Mac et l'inscrire d'office sur Mac Gé !!!!!


----------



## PommeQ (25 Août 2008)

:rateau: ... oups j'ai vomi


----------



## estomak (25 Août 2008)

macinside a dit:


> euh tu peu laisser des coms sur messages, on crée un skyblog anti lui ?



Tu vas te donner de la peine pour un mec qui n'en vaut la peine à mon avis.
Ca doit etre ce que cherche ce genre de mec, qu'on aprle de lui. Il doit etre pret a faire n'importe quoi pour ça.
Dans quelques années, on le retrouvera dans une émission de castaldi ou dans le public de faites attention à la marche.


----------



## BS0D (25 Août 2008)

Qu'est ce qu'on peut mettre comme pseudo? *Against_michel_vedette*?


----------



## macinside (25 Août 2008)

estomak a dit:


> Tu vas te donner de la peine pour un mec qui n'en vaut la peine à mon avis.
> Ca doit etre ce que cherche ce genre de mec, qu'on aprle de lui. Il doit etre pret a faire n'importe quoi pour ça.
> Dans quelques années, on le retrouvera dans une émission de castaldi ou dans le public de faites attention à la marche.



non juste pour la mention



> Mais retiens une seule chose : Je t'emmerde !



deplus on va voir si on peu lui sucrer son skyblog pourri 



BS0D a dit:


> Qu'est ce qu'on peut mettre comme pseudo? *Against_michel_vedette*?




odette est sa fan number one ... je voudrai bien voir l'engin


----------



## ScubaARM (25 Août 2008)

bah quoi, il en veut le gamin 

Bon sinon c'est vraiment pitoyable.


----------



## macinside (25 Août 2008)

mais quand pense patoch ? qui peu lui envoyer un SMS ?  ben oui c'est important l'avis de patoch


----------



## ScubaARM (25 Août 2008)

Attends il est en train de monter son blog en réponse


----------



## macinside (25 Août 2008)

ScubaARM a dit:


> Attends il est en train de monter son blog en réponse



je surveille cette page yahoo


----------



## katelijn (25 Août 2008)

macinside a dit:


> mais quand pense patoch ? qui peu lui envoyer un SMS ?  ben oui c'est important l'avis de patoch



A moins d'avoir oublié les briquets pour allumer ces cartouches de clopes, je ne pense pas qu'il pense en ce moment!


----------



## macinside (26 Août 2008)

jamais la quand on a besoins d'eux corses 

si on demande "contre MICKAEL VENDETTA" et "anti MICKAEL VENDETTA" on est devant lui sur google  reste plus qu'a le doublé *


* on est en 2 em page de google avec "MICKAEL VENDETTA"


----------



## Pharmacos (26 Août 2008)

estomak a dit:


> Tu vas te donner de la peine pour un mec qui n'en vaut la peine à mon avis.
> Ca doit etre ce que cherche ce genre de mec, qu'on aprle de lui. Il doit etre pret a faire n'importe quoi pour ça.
> Dans quelques années, on le retrouvera dans une émission de castaldi ou dans le public de faites attention à la marche.





Bon moi je suis toujours en vacances ! et je remarque que tu as gagné un deuxième carré rouge ! :love::love::love::love:


Sinon je suis à fond avec patoch pour exploser michael  allez je retourne au bar  see u


----------



## macinside (26 Août 2008)

le célèbre koreus est passer par la, participera t-il a la campagne anti MV ?


----------



## macinside (26 Août 2008)

Bon j'ai trouver un grateu, je suis le parolier et il me manque un chanteur et un cameramen, qui veut rigoler 5 minutes ?


----------



## BS0D (26 Août 2008)

Moi je veux bien chanter... après tout, j'ai rien à craindre comparé à l'autre beugnot :rateau:


----------



## macinside (26 Août 2008)

si tu sais chanter c'est impect


----------



## toys (26 Août 2008)

ho la vache je le connaissait pas lui. y a du niveaux si vous voulez je veux bien refaire sa vidéo (mais avec mes 54kg, j'ai peur de faire fils de fer )


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2008)

macinside a dit:


> jamais la quand on a besoins d'eux corses



Un corse qui ressemblerait à ça?


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Août 2008)

macinside a dit:


> Bon j'ai trouver un grateu, *je suis le parolier* et il me manque un chanteur et un cameramen, qui veut rigoler 5 minutes ?



Une chance pour lui (ou pour toi ?) à l'oral, à l'xception de quelques liaisons douteuses, les fôtes d'aurteaugraffe ne transparaissent pas, mais évitez de faire la vidéo façon karaoké 




EDIT : Bon, sur ton insistance, je viens de jeter un &#339;il (en diagonale) sur son blog, faut dire que sur le plan orthographique, il est quasiment à ton niveau : 1 partout, balle au centre.

Sinon, que dire &#8230; Je crois que Jacques Brel avait la formule pour le décrire en six mots : "beau et con à la fois"


----------



## aCLR (26 Août 2008)

Y'a quand même des trucs dérangeant dans sa description&#8230;


> je compte réussir ma vie, au détriment de la votre.


&#8230; vous trouvez pas* ?




*j'aurais pu la poster dans _les questions que l'on s'est posé un jour_, mais j'ai pas envie de pourrir deux fils pour cela&#8230;​


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Août 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> Y'a quand même des trucs dérangeant dans sa description
> 
> vous trouvez pas* ?
> 
> ...



À ce stade, non, ça ne l'est pas, s'il s'approche de ma vie, il se prend deux beignes dans la tronche et on en parle plus, ce qui est vraiment dérangeant, c'est ceux qui le font en prétendant ne pas le faire ! :mouais:


----------



## Mobyduck (26 Août 2008)

C'est pas la modestie qui l'étouffe...    :rateau:

Bref, Pascal 77 a bien résumé mon opinion sur le bonhomme.


----------



## pascalformac (26 Août 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> Il va réussir c'est sûr !


il gagne sur tous les tableaux
quelque soit ce que c'est , blague ou cas psy , ca va s'étendre 

le fait même de le critiquer c'est le propulser selon le principe webbien de buzz , " en bien ou en mal l'important c'est qu'on en parle"

Le truc qui marche à tous les coups : l'indifference; l'ignorer , pas de louanges, pas de critiques , rien , le vide


----------



## aCLR (26 Août 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> () je viens de jeter un il (en diagonale) sur son blog, faut dire que sur le plan orthographique, il est quasiment à ton niveau : 1 partout, balle au centre.
> 
> Sinon, que dire  Je crois que Jacques Brel avait la formule pour le décrire en six mots : "beau et con à la fois"


Je n'avais même pas relevé ce plan tellement c'est bourré de coquilles, fautes et autres oublis de mots 


Pascal 77 a dit:


> ()ce qui est vraiment dérangeant, c'est ceux qui le font en prétendant ne pas le faire ! :mouais:


Celle-là je pourrais la poser ! 


pascalformac a dit:


> () " en bien ou en mal l'important c'est qu'on en parle"
> 
> Le truc qui marche à tous les coups : l'indifference; l'ignorer , pas de louanges, pas de critiques , rien , le vide


Tu as raison.


----------



## Mobyduck (26 Août 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> il gagne sur tous les tableaux
> quelque soit ce que c'est , blague ou cas psy , ca va s'étendre
> 
> le fait même de le critiquer c'est le propulser selon le principe webbien de buzz , " en bien ou en mal l'important c'est qu'on en parle"
> ...



Sûr, il aura son quart d'heure de gloire, puis disparaîtra dans les limbes du web aussi vite qu'il est apparu.


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Août 2008)

au risque de passer pour un inculte, c'est qui?
C'est quoi le site de ce mec?
C'est où?


----------



## rizoto (26 Août 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> il gagne sur tous les tableaux
> quelque soit ce que c'est , blague ou cas psy , ca va s'étendre
> 
> le fait même de le critiquer c'est le propulser selon le principe webbien de buzz , " en bien ou en mal l'important c'est qu'on en parle"
> ...



Je rejoins ton avis. Il fait pas mal de provoque, et cela fonctionne (voir le nombre de visite sur skyblog + le reste). Il est pas si bete qu'on veuille le croire. 

il devrait faire du marketing au lieu d'acteur (a moins que ce ne soit pour faire un remake de studio 54...)


----------



## aCLR (26 Août 2008)

Au moment _m_, sur 27 votants, 2 sont fans de MV. 

Peut-on connaître leur point de vue sur cet olibrius ?


----------



## aCLR (26 Août 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> au risque de passer pour un inculte, c'est qui?
> C'est quoi le site de ce mec?
> C'est où?



Pour éviter que la redirection se fasse depuis macg, Amok a effacé le lien. Tape son nom dans googoo


----------



## pascalformac (26 Août 2008)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Sûr, il aura son quart d'heure de gloire, puis disparaîtra dans les limbes du web aussi vite qu'il est apparu.


hmm
son quart d'heure wharolien il l'aura

Par contre _"disparaitra"_, c'est pas sûr du tout
Il est parfaitement vraisemblable que ca monte monte puis ensuite  il utilise cette notoriété comme levier pour passer à autre chose 
( les exemples pullulent)

Autre  chose qui peut etre radicalement different , une "carrière" dans un domaine quelconque, comme un objectif louable 
Trop tôt pour dire


----------



## Nephou (26 Août 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> au risque de passer pour un inculte, c'est qui?
> C'est quoi le site de ce mec?
> C'est où?



Cest sur google pour ne pas faire de macgé un site référant  Il sagit plus ou moins dun buzz autour dune personne au melon expansé déblatérant sur le web. Premier ou ixième degré nul ne le sait encore. Je rejoins cependant lavis selon lequel faire une campagne anti quelque chose cest promouvoir ce quelque chose donc  je classe dans épiphénomène du web et je passe


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Août 2008)

Nephou a dit:


> je classe dans épiphénomène du web et je passe



Épi, je ne sais pas (il a l'air plutôt bien coiffé), mais alors comme phénomène


----------



## macinside (26 Août 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> Y'a quand même des trucs dérangeant dans sa description
> 
> vous trouvez pas* ?
> 
> ...



un certain Adolphe n'aurai pas fait ça  ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Août 2008)

Bon, j'ai vu la vidéo du bonhomme qui se tartine sur fond de Gland Bleu dans un slibard moule burne.
Que dire?
Rien.

J'ai vu ses "films", puisqu'il appelle comme ça les vidéos dignes d'un weekend trop arrosé où on se prend pour Spielberg quand on trouve une caméra DV.
Que dire?
Rien non plus.

Laissons de jeune homme au QI de bulot et à l'orthographe approximative rêver qu'il est Chuck Norris...
:sleep:


----------



## pascalformac (26 Août 2008)

il y a une autre possibilité
Une intervention parfaitement orchestrée de création d'un personnage par une équipe 

exemples
- un devoir d'école multi media autour de au pif manipulation , vrai-faux 

--viral marketing  par une entreprise pour vendre un truc plus tard


----------



## aCLR (26 Août 2008)

Ne serait-ce pas le petit frère de Steevy Bouley ?


----------



## macinside (26 Août 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> Ne serait-ce pas le petit frère de Steevy Bouley ?



euh non, il est au homophobe, et puis steevy c'est déjà une caricature :rateau: on viens de gagner une place au machin rank


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2008)

Ben vous l'avez finalement votre JCVD français.


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Août 2008)

Au moins JVCD a de l'humour...


----------



## pascalformac (26 Août 2008)

macinside a dit:


> n viens de gagner une place au machin rank


hmm 
Au final c'est LUI qui  gagne des places 

un des très bons trucs du web  pour s'étendre en placement- notoriété 
 c'est de faire bosser les AUTRES


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Août 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Laissons de jeune homme au QI de bulot



Là, t'es salaud  avec les bulots


----------



## macinside (26 Août 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Au moins JVCD a de l'humour...



JVCD est belge, c'est un signe d'humour de qualité   sinon, il est très étonnant qu'au vu des propos tenu dans "ses textes" et des insulte envers le prolo de base et les personnes qu'il n'aime pas, que son blog n'est pas été zapper :mouais:


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Août 2008)

macinside a dit:


> JVCD est belge, c'est un signe d'humour de qualité   sinon, il est très étonnant qu'au vu des propos tenu dans "ses textes" et des insulte envers le prolo de base et les personnes qu'il n'aime pas, que son blog n'est pas été zapper :mouais:



Tout simplement parce que ça sent le coup monté à plein nez


----------



## CouleurSud (26 Août 2008)

"Toute la vie des sociétés dans lesquelles règnent les conditions modernes de production s'annonce comme une immense accumulation de _spectacles_. Tout ce qui était directement vécu s'est éloigné dans une représentation" (Guy Debord. _La société du spectacle_)

Sinon, rien à ajouter


----------



## aCLR (26 Août 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> "Toute la vie des sociétés dans lesquelles règnent les conditions modernes de production s'annonce comme une immense accumulation de _spectacles_. Tout ce qui était directement vécu s'est éloigné dans une représentation" (Guy Debord. _La société du spectacle_)
> 
> Sinon, rien à ajouter



:love: :love:


----------



## estomak (26 Août 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Bon, j'ai vu la vidéo du bonhomme qui se tartine sur fond de Gland Bleu dans un slibard moule burne.
> Que dire?
> Rien.
> 
> ...




chuck norris!

non mais ho! lui au moins il connaît jean roch et le carré Vip. Tu peux pas comprendre! t'es pas Vi aille pi! toi Fab'Fab.
Moi non plus d'ailleurs.


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Août 2008)

estomak a dit:


> t'es pas Vi aille pi! toi Fab'Fab.



Ne parle pas sans savoir jeune Padawan.
Pour un peu je te boulerais rouge...


----------



## estomak (26 Août 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ne parle pas sans savoir jeune Padawan.
> Pour un peu je te boulerais rouge...



autant pour moi!

bah si par hasard tu fréquentes la boite de jean roch, tu vas peut être le croiser. ca doit être un de ses piques assiettes qui éssaiment les boites branchouilles de paname.


----------



## Bassman (26 Août 2008)

Pauvre topic, Pauvre société.

"Regarde le pauvre type, c'est trop drôle, on se moque de lui". Sans moi. Sans doutes  un type pas très intelligent, sans doute très médiocre. Mais bon il y en a et alors ? Et si vous étiez filmer, ne passeriez vous pas pour des branques vous aussi ?

Et puis quand je vois l'orthographe de l'auteur du post, j'ai de quoi rire. Ou pleurer.

"Pour un monde moins con", commence par réviser ton français, et ne plus être le vecteur de ces bétises ?

Mackie, ce genre de MP, tu peux te les garder, j'en ai rien a carrer.


----------



## pascalformac (26 Août 2008)

estomak a dit:


> Tu peux pas comprendre! t'es pas Vi aille pi! toi Fab'Fab.


tu vois le monde se divise en 3 categories
les non VIP ( chez machin ou ailleurs)
les VIP ( chez machin ou ailleurs)

et la 3 è catégorie?
Aaaah , très speciale car apparement une contradiction
les VIP  qui n'en font pas tout un plat: discrets modestes et intelligents

@Fab'Fab
Bon alors on fait quoi pour les téléfons de la soirée N?
tu vends sur ebay ou on échange coque bleue contre coque fluo?

on en reparle à la soirée telefon S?
( je serai en retard, j'ai une revente de parfums à finaliser avant)


----------



## pascalformac (26 Août 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> Pauvre topic,........ j'en ai rien a carrer.


Ah le Vezool touch

Du velours


----------



## jahrom (26 Août 2008)

Moi je préfère David.


----------



## pascalformac (26 Août 2008)

Et Jonathan, hein?


----------



## macinside (26 Août 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> Et Jonathan, hein?



inconnu au bataillon :rateau: nous somme en première page de G.... france


----------



## Pierrou (26 Août 2008)

J'viens de tomber sur ce blog, suite au truchement du bon Mackie... 


Je suis dubitatif... Dois-je être pris d'un fou rire laissant mine de rien transparaître une consternation teintée de jubiliation malsaine ( genre: "_putain, enfin un zigue plus con que moi !!'_ ) devant cet étalage insignifiant de muscle enduit d'huile, ou alors me dire que le gars est juste un énième jeanfoutre qui fait preuve d'une certaine forme d'humour visant à tourner en dérision une connerie dont il n'est sûrement pas si éloigné....




Dans le doute, et comme à chaque fois, je choisis la solution la plus drôle ( genre: "_nan mais dans l'île de la tentation c'est pas des acteurs !"_  )


*OUAH, TROP CON LE MEEEEEC HÉÉÉÉ !!"*







_Et pis je fais tourner le lien ensuite  _


----------



## patlek (26 Août 2008)

Micheal vendetta, y se la pete, mais le jour ou il va rencontrer patlek, il va attraper plein de complexes.


----------



## BS0D (26 Août 2008)

Personne a encore fait de blog anti mv ?


----------



## Pierrou (26 Août 2008)

De toute façon ce mec, contre Chuck Norris, 'tient pas une seconde... Roundhouse kick dans ta djeule !


----------



## OuiOui (26 Août 2008)

Ouai Chuck Norris forever ^^


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2008)

Pierrou a dit:


> De toute façon ce mec, contre Chuck Norris, 'tient pas une seconde... Roundhouse kick dans ta djeule !


Ouais, et Chuck, faut pas le chercher, parce que sinon...
Et un mec qui te sort ça, moi je dis respect  .


----------



## OuiOui (26 Août 2008)

Enorme pithiviers !  si 'en as d'autres comme ça je suis preneur


----------



## fredintosh (26 Août 2008)

OuiOui a dit:


> Enorme pithiviers !  si 'en as d'autres comme ça je suis preneur



Il suffit de regarder son lien...

http://www.nanarland.com/cat_ilsontdit.php?categorie=3


----------



## p4bl0 (26 Août 2008)

J'ai aps lu les 5 pages donc je sais pas si ça a déjà été posté, mais voici la suite de Mickael Vendetta : Michel Vendétapis.


Via TiBo sur twitter


----------



## estomak (26 Août 2008)

p4bl0 a dit:


> J'ai aps lu les 5 pages donc je sais pas si ça a déjà été posté, mais voici la suite de Mickael Vendetta : Michel Vendétapis.
> 
> 
> Via TiBo sur twitter




Trop fort!
c'est toi qui a fait ça?
michael vendétapis
ah c'est bien trouvé en plus!


----------



## MamaCass (26 Août 2008)

Bon, Macinside... mackie, mackie, mackie....

Hum... que dire ?

J'ai reçu cette notification, je suis venu. J'ai vu.

Ce gars veut se faire connaître... qu'on parle de lui... il a réussi. 

La preuve ici. 

Chapeau 

Avoue, mackie, t'es dans le coup ?


----------



## pascalformac (26 Août 2008)

Autre hypothese que semble confirmer les apports de pithiviers

tout ceci st un débat theorique sur la poésie moderne

Theorie braddockiene où et comment construire ses pieds
contre la theorie plus informelle  du Vendetta de Connery ( Sean pour les filles)

et remarque de tech
en ouvrant les mp3 norris,  itunes a classé l'un d'eux en...blues


----------



## estomak (26 Août 2008)

pascalformac ,je sais pas si c'est un défaut de moi, mais je pige rien à ce que tu dis!


----------



## pascalformac (26 Août 2008)

estomak a dit:


> pascalformac ,je sais pas si c'est un défaut de moi, mais je pige rien à ce que tu dis!


normal


----------



## divoli (26 Août 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> il gagne sur tous les tableaux
> quelque soit ce que c'est , blague ou cas psy , ca va s'étendre
> 
> le fait même de le critiquer c'est le propulser selon le principe webbien de buzz , " en bien ou en mal l'important c'est qu'on en parle"
> ...



Oui, ce type se nourrit de nos réactions, et en conséquence plus on parle de lui plus on contribue à son succès.

Et vu l'importance que commence à prendre ce topic, je me demande si vous n'êtes pas plus cons que lui (désolé, mais bon, il faut dire les choses...).

Parce que sur le fond, ce type n'a strictement aucun intérêt.


----------



## BS0D (26 Août 2008)

rooooh divoli, tue la joie! pourquoi la négativité, ça nous amuse de nous foutre de la gueule d'un pauvre type qui se prend pour JCVD


----------



## giga64 (26 Août 2008)

J'espère que quand Mackie sera admin MacGé sera jumelé avec le blog du roi seigneur Mickaël Vendetta !!!


----------



## benkenobi (26 Août 2008)

J'ai compris !!!!

*Mackie est Mickaël Vendetta !!!

*je ne vois pas d'autres explications... :rateau:

D'ailleurs Mickaël Vendetta est l'anagramme de Mackie la Vedette (avec quelques fautes mais bon en même temps c'est Mackie...  )


----------



## divoli (26 Août 2008)

BS0D a dit:


> rooooh divoli, tue la joie! pourquoi la négativité, ça nous amuse de nous foutre de la gueule d'un pauvre type qui se prend pour JCVD



Et surtout longue vie à Le Gloupier.


----------



## Jean-ClaudeVanDamme (26 Août 2008)

Poor boy !
Heureusement pour lui que le ridicule ne tue pas, otherwise, il y a longtemps qu'il aurait été foudroyé dans sa salle de bain !


----------



## pascalformac (26 Août 2008)

benkenobi a dit:


> J'ai compris !!!!
> 
> *Mackie est Mickaël Vendetta !!!
> 
> ...


tous ceux qui ont recu le messages privés- publics de mackie y ont pensé


il y a d'*immenses* similitudes:

un phrasé particulier ( bon là je reste zentil )
certains centres d'intérêts

Par contre là où ca colle pas *du tout*
c'est au niveau des genoux et du look
Qui a vu les genoux ( légendaires) de mackie  voit tout de suite que le MV c'est pas lui

autre signe
-MV n'a pas encore proposé d' acheter du matosse via ses deals




Jean-ClaudeVanDamme a dit:


> Poor boy !
> Heureusement pour lui que le ridicule ne tue pas, otherwise, il y a longtemps qu'il aurait été foudroyé dans sa salle de bain !


Sauf que le ridicule tue
( voir un exemple avec  le film " ridicule" de  Patrice Leconte)
---------
Quant à ce cas MV  , le web est un tel cloaque qu'il y aura toujours un public

Vous savez on se dit " Naaan , pas ca , c'est pas possible , marchera pas "

et boom , ca marche

Ca suit l'adage éternel
"la betise humaine est un puits sans fond"


----------



## Madeline (26 Août 2008)

Eh bien c'est plein de bon sens ce qui est écrit dans le post ci-dessus


----------



## G2LOQ (26 Août 2008)

Tiens, je viens de remarqué que macinside avait voté dans presque toute les catégories. 

Sinon, ça faisait longtemps que je n'avais pas vu autant d'amour... Pour soi-même :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2008)

Jean-ClaudeVanDamme a dit:


> Poor boy !
> Heureusement pour lui que le ridicule ne tue pas, otherwise, il y a longtemps qu'il aurait été foudroyé dans sa salle de bain !



Terrible, JCVD ici. Encore plus puissant que Chuck Norris. Car Chuck, malgré tous ses coups de pieds retournés, y a un truc qu'il ne saura jamais faire, contrairement à JCVD


----------



## pascalformac (26 Août 2008)

ah je vois que pithiviers a en stock un des sites phares
( je ne me lasse pas de la pose à l'accueil !)

grandiose

tout le site est une mine

edit pour la pose d'accueil
je parle de ca


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> ah je vois que pithiviers a en stock un des sites phares
> ( je ne me lasse pas de la pose à l'accueil !)
> 
> grandiose



Et oui, j'aime à écouter les pensées métaphysiques de ces esprits supérieurs que sont JCVD ou Chuck Norris ( sans oublier Steven Seagal et Dolph Lundgren) afin d'assimiler un peu de leurs savoirs et m'imprégner de leurs philosophies.


----------



## divoli (26 Août 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> Sauf que le ridicule tue
> ( voir un exemple avec  le film " ridicule" de  Patrice Leconte)



Surtout si l'on en est victime, bien malgré soi.

Or je ne pense que l'olibrius dont on parle aille jusqu'à s'acheter une corde.


----------



## teo (26 Août 2008)

Je ne connais pas ce monsieur, ça manque dans ton sondage 
Il voulait qu'on parle de lui, c'est réussi 

Encore un qu'on va retrouver od chez lui, tout seul dans devant ses écrans, dans un an ou deux. Il rejoindra les pages oubliées des vieux exemplaires de Voici ou Choc, tout en bas dans le caniveau. Y'a 20 ans on avait la Generation Mitterrand, là, on a la Generation Sarkozy 

Allez pour rigoler et rassurer Mackie (c'est toi le + mieux, t'inkiet'), un petit clin d'il perso que certains reconnaîtront  C'était l'évidence


----------



## macinside (26 Août 2008)

teo a dit:


> Je ne connais pas ce monsieur, ça manque dans ton sondage
> Il voulait qu'on parle de lui, c'est réussi
> 
> Encore un qu'on va retrouver od chez lui, tout seul dans devant ses écrans, dans un an ou deux. Il rejoindra les pages oubliées des vieux exemplaires de Voici ou Choc, tout en bas dans le caniveau. Y'a 20 ans on avait la Generation Mitterrand, là, on a la Generation Sarkozy
> ...





merci monsieur :love: a tiens, on peu plus posté de commentaire sur son blog  moi qui voulait lui envoyer un flyer du QG bar ou du micmac box :rateau:


----------



## Melounette (26 Août 2008)

Mais arrêter de faire la culture du dîner de cons, p'tin.  C'est qu'un pauv' type qui cherche à se faire connaitre en exploitant le filon de bidule papillon de lumière mes fesses. Laissez-le se faire oublier, et ne créez pas le buz autour de lui. Là vous allez complètement dans son sens.
Je suppute même Mackie être derrière ce Mickaël chépakoi là pour faire sa star.

Allez vous coucher, donc, c'est ridicule.
Ou alors je me fais ministre de la culture en déclarant le théâtre obligatoire, pour rendre les cerveaux moins accessibles à coca-cola.
P'tin.:hein:


----------



## kasarus (26 Août 2008)

Melounette a dit:


> Mais arrêter de faire la culture du dîner de cons, p'tin.  C'est qu'un pauv' type qui cherche à se faire connaitre en exploitant le filon de bidule papillon de lumière mes fesses. Laissez-le se faire oublier, et ne créez pas le buz autour de lui. Là vous allez complètement dans son sens.
> Je suppute même Mackie être derrière ce Mickaël chépakoi là pour faire sa star.
> 
> Allez vous coucher, donc, c'est ridicule.
> ...



 
Remarque, des pièces sur Coca-Cola...


----------



## macinside (26 Août 2008)

Melounette a dit:


> Allez vous coucher, donc, c'est ridicule.
> Ou alors je me fais ministre de la culture en déclarant le théâtre obligatoire, pour rendre les cerveaux moins accessibles à coca-cola.
> P'tin.:hein:



rien ne vaut les produits locaux :love:


----------



## pascalformac (26 Août 2008)

Melounette a dit:


> Je suppute même Mackie être derrière ce Mickaël chépakoi là pour faire sa star.


c'est vrai qu'il a un coté Hulk ce concept
 bon avec une modif 

le gars en mode hulk  est musclor et couleur chair

et en mode civil mackie lui est plus mince et  est vert au naturel
( sur macg et en sortiies de bars)



> Allez vous coucher, donc, c'est ridicule.


déjà?
t'as fait  monitrice  colo cet été?



> Ou alors je me fais ministre de la culture en déclarant le théâtre obligatoire, pour rendre les cerveaux moins accessibles à coca-cola.


bone idée


----------



## samoussa (26 Août 2008)

Vendée quoi?...connais pas :mouais:


----------



## estomak (26 Août 2008)

Melounette a dit:


> Ou alors je me fais ministre de la culture en déclarant le théâtre obligatoire, pour rendre les cerveaux moins accessibles à coca-cola.
> P'tin.:hein:



j'aime pas le théatre car ca fait chier, c'est que de la parlotte et y'a pas d'effet spéciaux, et j'adore le coca.
C'est grave?


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (26 Août 2008)

C'est qui ce type ?


----------



## divoli (26 Août 2008)

estomak a dit:


> j'aime pas le théatre car ca fait chier, c'est que de la parlotte et y'a pas d'effet spéciaux, et j'adore le c*a*ca.
> C'est grave?



Non, c'est cohérent.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2008)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> C'est qui ce type ?



Le futur maître du monde.
C'est évident non? 

Enfin, si Chuck Norris est d'accord


----------



## aCLR (26 Août 2008)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> C'est qui ce type ?



Un gars qui veut la médaille d'or* des carrés rouges 






*Le meilleur rôle de sa vie numérique​


----------



## snakerv (26 Août 2008)

pithiviers a dit:


> Enfin, si Chuck Norris est d'accord



a je dis non, ni chuck norris, ni steven seagal ne seront d'accord!


----------



## pascalformac (26 Août 2008)

pithiviers a dit:


> Le futur maître du monde.


très possible 

demo:
en prenant comme unité de bêtise le pois chiche ( de l'expression  "il  a un pois chiche dans le cerveau")
Etant donné  que des blogs ou commentaires dans ceux ci  ont une  _haute teneur en pois chiche_
Et que  le web a _haute teneur pois chiche_ s'étend 

ce gugusse peut devenir  un des leaders  du houmous webbien


----------



## divoli (26 Août 2008)

pithiviers a dit:


> Le futur maître du monde.
> C'est évident non?
> 
> Enfin, si Chuck Norris est d'accord



Non. Il faut dire que le dernier prétendant en date (
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) nous a valu quelques soucis. 




pithiviers a dit:


> Enfin, si Chuck Norris est d'accord



 J'en parlerais à Stallone.


----------



## katelijn (26 Août 2008)

estomak a dit:


> j'aime pas le théatre car ca fait chier, c'est que de la parlotte et y'a pas d'effet spéciaux, et j'adore le coca.
> C'est grave?





divoli a dit:


> Non, c'est cohérent.



Voilà une sentence qui tient!


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Août 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> ce gugusse peut devenir  un des leaders  du houmous webbien



Je la note celle-là


----------



## pascalformac (27 Août 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Je la note celle-là


ca sort tout seul , comme ca , tout naturellement


----------



## divoli (27 Août 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> ca sort tout seul , comme ca , tout naturellement



Problème de sphincters ? 

Remarque, avec l'autre, là, c'est normal...


----------



## pascalformac (27 Août 2008)

Siderant ce nivellement 
le web ou les forums à leur plus haut niveau...


----------



## Chang (27 Août 2008)

Un message sur mon profil, un topic ouvert pour l'ocaz', c'est koi ce delire et en plus je comprends rien de quoi de qui on parle ...

En fait, en survolant vite fait, je soupconne Mackie d'avoir monte le bourzingue de toute piece et de se faire un enorme coup de pub en douce ...  ...


----------



## flotow (27 Août 2008)

il est ou le lien? 

nan, pask j'debarque... et... rien


----------



## pascalformac (27 Août 2008)

Le soufflé retombe déjà?
manquerait plus que le RV se fasse rickroller  à donf 
et hop terminé


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Août 2008)

C'est du Quickbuzz.
On en a parlé hier. On n'en parle plus demain.
C'est beau internet


----------



## pascalformac (27 Août 2008)

si si on en parlera encore demain

et ceci par la faute de Mackie
 (très fier du ranking du fil qu'il a crée sur ce non phenomène , ce qui contribue à lui donner une place qu'il cherche)

soit on poste plus
 soit  on continue la critique


----------



## flotow (27 Août 2008)

on continue la critique?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> on continue la critique?



Critiquer du vide, c'est pas à la portée du premier venu. Il faut toute la spiritualité d'un VanDamme pour pouvoir parler du rien.
Et VanDamme étant occupé: il termine la rédaction d'un mémoire sur la physique quantique "Est-ce le vide qui remplit l'univers?" co-écrit avec Steevy Boulay en partenariat avec le club d'astronomie de Jouy-Sur-Yvette et préfacé par les frères Bogdanov, il ne peut pas nous éclairer sur le sujet.
Par contre sa fille spirituelle, Eve Angeli peut nous parler de Mickael Vandetta. Enfin du néant pour être plus précis, mais on peut considérer que c'est la même chose:
[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/IVQiDP7PsWc&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/IVQiDP7PsWc&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## pascalformac (27 Août 2008)

Ah ca s'appelle comme ca...


OK
-
donc  questions
pourquoi avoir commencé  cette sorte de front anti MV?
Pour contribuer à sa   notoriété ( posture de_ martiradeubal_)?
ce serait pas comme qui dirait accorder beaucoup d'espace à rien?*

*normalement ca devrait enclencher une volée de commentaires  tendance bourdieubaudrillardien avec une lichette de postmodernisme  comme à l'époque du loft

Qu'en pense Alain F?
et BHL?

----
* la vraie question

* combien Mackie a été  payé pour ca?

 ( en plus je soupconne... quasi rien)


----------



## divoli (27 Août 2008)

C'est clair que si on descend dans les égouts, il ne faut pas ensuite venir se plaindre que ça pue. 

Bref, maintenant il faudrait fermer ce topic, bannir Mackie durant un mois pour son topic à la con p), et passer à autre chose. 

Bon, je me désabonne.


----------



## aCLR (27 Août 2008)

pithiviers a dit:


> (&#8230
> Par contre sa fille spirituelle, Eve Angeli peut nous parler de Mickael Vandetta. Enfin du néant pour être plus précis, mais on peut considérer que c'est la même chose:
> [YOURTUBE]LaBlondeAuChapeau[/YOURTUBE]



Je ne voulais pas voir, alors j'ai écouté&#8230;


C'est une explication du néant qui ne nous en apprend rien.
Nada, l'anéantissement de la définition du verbe expliquer&#8230;


----------



## flotow (27 Août 2008)

je soupconne mackie d'avoir utilisé un fonction d'admin pour nous spammer 

on fait une class action? 

edit:  on dira que c'était pour que p4f fasse une blague


----------



## pascalformac (27 Août 2008)

ca ne peut etre qu'une_ class action_ , parce qu' une action de classe , là c'est mal barré.
De la classe  y en a pas


----------



## benkenobi (27 Août 2008)

Tous avec moi :

*




*
* Au ban Mackie, deux mois de gniouf !!

* *



*​ *
*


----------



## macinside (27 Août 2008)

benkenobi a dit:


> Tous avec moi :
> 
> *
> 
> ...



je ne peu même pas me bannir moi même


----------



## JPTK (27 Août 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Laissons de jeune homme au QI de bulot et à l'orthographe approximative rêver qu'il est Chuck Norris...
> :sleep:



Idem.


----------



## benkenobi (27 Août 2008)

macinside a dit:


> je ne peu même pas me bannir moi même



Et en plus il a essayé... :rateau:







			
				JPTK a dit:
			
		

> Idem.



Oui ton orthographe est parfois approximative mais tu es loin d'avoir un QI de bulot !!


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Août 2008)

benkenobi a dit:


> Oui ton orthographe est parfois approximative* mais tu es loin d'avoir un QI de bulot* !!



Je ne suis pas inquiet, s'il en met un bon coup, il finira bien par l'atteindre, ce QI, même, peut-être, le dépasser (légèrement) !


----------



## GroDan (28 Août 2008)

Voilà qui manquait à ma culture....

C'est dingue, ce qui est rassurant c'est qu'il est 200% pour NS et qu'il n'aime pas OB, parce qu'il est facteur à Neuilly... 
Nan, franchement, les différents ministres de l'éducation ont bien fait leur travail !

:love:

Merci Mackie...

Enfin merci, merci, j'ai eu vite dis (sic!)...nan, j'ai rarement vu quelque chose d'aussi mauvais, et prétentieux...c'est affligeant !


----------



## kaos (29 Août 2008)

Si on commence à parler de truc débile dans le forum .... ça va donner l'impression qu'on ressent dans un bon gros bar pourri ou sont affichées les cartes postales de cul envoyée par les habitués poivreaux partis à 12 km pour les vacances ....

Des truc débiles et inutiles y'en à un paquet sur le net // moi franchement je dis quand meme chapeau parceque celui là fallait le dénicher ....


Putain 2000 ans d'histoire pour arriver à ça .....

allé je vais peut etre voter


----------



## flotow (29 Août 2008)

si tu votes, tu rentres dans le cercle
si tu rentres dans le cercle, c'est fini, tu es coincé (le cerncle n'a pas d'issue )


----------



## macaronique (29 Août 2008)

J'ai coché toutes les cases parce que je ne trouve pas la case « c'est qui MICKAEL VENDETTA ? » 

Mais j'aurais dû ne cocher que les options écrites en bon français.


----------



## Romuald (30 Août 2008)

Je rentre de vacances,
Il a fait un temps pourri
J'ai le maissage de Mackie
Je clique 
J'entrave que pouic à cette daube
Ce mec devrait réaliser qu'on n'est plus dans les années 80 (l'autre truffe, pas notre futur admin, hein !)

Et je vais aller me coucher. J'avais réveillé quelques (rares) neurones, ils sont tous grillés.


Note : comme d'hab dans tous les sondages, il n'y a pas de réponse qui me convienne, genre 'sans opinion', kestananafout', etc.

 quand même


----------



## vleroy (30 Août 2008)

c'est vrai c'est qui ce mec?

Et quel intérêt de ce sondage?

Non  je veux que ce soit Mackie qui réponde


----------



## Dead head (2 Septembre 2008)

De qui parlez-vous donc ?


----------



## pascalformac (2 Septembre 2008)

Dead head a dit:


> De qui parlez-vous donc ?


du vide , du neant , du rien
-
de cuisine aussi


----------



## Dead head (2 Septembre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> du vide , du neant , du rien
> -
> de cuisine aussi



_« Nous venons de définir le vide négativement () comme espace sans particule réelle. On peut aussi en donner une définition positive, dont lintérêt est de nous faire comprendre, précisément, ce que nous qualifierons dénergie du vide : cest () un océan de particules virtuelles. Celles-ci, bien quéphémères, interagissent très légèrement entre elles et avec la matière alentour, et confèrent au vide une certaine énergie potentielle.
Il est, de ce fait, lune des manières dêtre de lénergie, laquelle nest pas touchée par le changement des formes et des états que la suite des causes et des effets, ou bien des aléas, fait survenir ou disparaître, et qui seules sont soumises à la naissance et à la mort. Lénergie, invariante par définition, prend figure de substrat primordiale du monde, assez versatile pour se transformer en tout ce qui fait présence et sert de source éternelle aux choses.
Si lon en croit cette évocation, la matière semble faite pour des esprits de médiocre entendement. Le moyen dont elle dispose pour quon ladmire est de produire leffroi de lexistence, létat manifeste de la réalité. Le vide, tout au contraire, demeure dans létat latent. Dès que lon admet la réalité du vide quantique, il ny a plus aucune contradiction entre lêtre et le non-être matériel. La Matière est le dernier masque du Vide. »_​
Michel Cassé, astrophysicien, « Du vide et de la création ».​
Mickael Vendetta serait-il virtuel ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Septembre 2008)

Dead head a dit:


> _« Nous venons de définir le vide négativement () comme espace sans particule réelle. On peut aussi en donner une définition positive, dont lintérêt est de nous faire comprendre, précisément, ce que nous qualifierons dénergie du vide : cest () un océan de particules virtuelles. Celles-ci, bien quéphémères, interagissent très légèrement entre elles et avec la matière alentour, et confèrent au vide une certaine énergie potentielle.
> Il est, de ce fait, lune des manières dêtre de lénergie, laquelle nest pas touchée par le changement des formes et des états que la suite des causes et des effets, ou bien des aléas, fait survenir ou disparaître, et qui seules sont soumises à la naissance et à la mort. Lénergie, invariante par définition, prend figure de substrat primordiale du monde, assez versatile pour se transformer en tout ce qui fait présence et sert de source éternelle aux choses.
> Si lon en croit cette évocation, la matière semble faite pour des esprits de médiocre entendement. Le moyen dont elle dispose pour quon ladmire est de produire leffroi de lexistence, létat manifeste de la réalité. Le vide, tout au contraire, demeure dans létat latent. Dès que lon admet la réalité du vide quantique, il ny a plus aucune contradiction entre lêtre et le non-être matériel. La Matière est le dernier masque du Vide. »_​
> Michel Cassé, astrophysicien, « Du vide et de la création ».​
> Mickael Vendetta serait-il virtuel ?



il a surtout l'air vide. Bon, la bonne définition du vide, c'est " espace entièrement rempli  de rien", ça correspond assez bien à ce piètre pitre, nan ? :rateau:


----------



## GroDan (3 Septembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> il a surtout l'air vide. Bon, la bonne définition du vide, c'est " espace entièrement rempli  de rien", ça correspond assez bien à ce piètre pitre, nan ? :rateau:



Pas sûr qu'il soit entiérement rempli de rien, il compense avec sa suffisance ! Mais il finalement assez dans "l'air du temps", un garçon de son époque !


----------



## vleroy (3 Septembre 2008)

GroDan a dit:


> Pas sûr qu'il soit entiérement rempli de rien, il compense avec sa suffisance ! Mais il finalement assez dans "l'air du temps", un garçon de son époque !



un ami (que vous avez peut être connu d'ailleurs ) me faisait remarquer dernièrement que la suffisance est l'anti-chambre de l'entartage


----------



## pascalformac (3 Septembre 2008)

vleroy a dit:


> un ami (que vous avez peut être connu d'ailleurs ) me faisait remarquer dernièrement que la suffisance est l'anti-chambre de l'entartage



oh une action de l'Internationale Patissiere (du Sieur Gloupier)  envers ce rien, ce serait TROP d'honneur


----------



## Psycho_fls (3 Septembre 2008)

Je viens de découvrir ce type.

Je suis partagé entre l'envie d'éclater de rire et l'affliction...
Bah, prenons le pour quelque chose de drôle.

Et puis effectivement, on n'en a rien à f***** de sa vie.

Quand même, vivement un long métrage !  

(Vous avez pas des amis corses que je peux appeler ? :bebe:


----------



## tirhum (3 Septembre 2008)

Psycho_fls a dit:


> (...)
> 
> (Vous avez pas des amis corses que je peux appeler ? :bebe:


Oui.
Gentil, attentionné; limite "bonne poire".... 


_Gaffe, quand même !..._


----------



## jpmiss (3 Septembre 2008)

Moi j'adore. 
En plus il me ressemble un peu (même si il est moins baraqué et plus huilé).


----------



## aCLR (3 Septembre 2008)

Voici la dernière pensée philosophique de Monsieur Vide





clic image


Faut s'accrocher​


Désolé :rose:


----------



## pascalformac (3 Septembre 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> Voici la dernière pensée philosophique de Monsieur Vide
> 
> 
> 
> ...



il a quel age?
8-10 ans c'est ca?

Et encore , à cet age on est déjà passé  à autre chose


----------



## bobbynountchak (3 Septembre 2008)

Ah? 



Ben merde. :hein:


----------



## GroDan (3 Septembre 2008)

Yeah, bien senti !


----------



## electricpolaris (4 Septembre 2008)

macinside a dit:


> Ami(e)(s] posteur ou ennemie(s) posteur, je viens vous faire par de cette sombre bouse qui poulu mes yeux, le pire skyblog qu'il m'es été envoyer, Celui de Mickael Vendetta. Camarades  unissons contre  !



mais c'est qui???


----------



## estomak (4 Septembre 2008)

electricpolaris a dit:


> mais c'est qui???



une star des blogs si j'ai bien compris.


----------



## julrou 15 (5 Septembre 2008)

Ouaaaaaaaais, voilà ! 

Mode d'emploi pour savoir qui c'est, le débile du fil : 
Tu tapes son nom dans Google, t'as une réponse, t'es content, tu peux retourner à ta vie.
Ouf ! :rateau:


----------



## jpmiss (5 Septembre 2008)

electricpolaris a dit:


> mais c'est qui???



Kate!


----------



## p4bl0 (5 Septembre 2008)

electricpolaris a dit:


> mais c'est qui???


tu vis où ?

à BerlinUSA ?
BerlinnUSA ?
BelinnnUSA ?
BerlinnnnUSA ?
BerlinnnnnUSA ?
BerlinnnnnnUSA ?
BerlinnnnnnnUSA ?
BerlinnnnnnnnUSA ?
BerlinnnnnnnnnUSA ?
BerlinnnnnnnnnnUSA ?
BerlinnnnnnnnnnnUSA ?
BerlinnnnnnnnnnnnUSA ?
BerlinnnnnnnnnnnnnUSA ?
BerlinnnnnnnnnnnnnnUSA ?
BerlinnnnnnnnnnnnnnnUSA ?
BerlinnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnUSA ?
BerlinnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnUSA ?
BerlinnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnUSA ?

...

:rateau: (les vrais geeks comprendront ).


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Kate!



Non.
C'est Note, désormais.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2008)

Je sais pas de qui elle est cette blague, mais elle est à chier !

Voilà.
C'est dit !


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (12 Septembre 2008)

Réaction en plusieurs phases :

1. Cékoiça ? :mouais:
2. Ah tiens en fait c'est marrant 
3. Ah non en fait ça me fout la gerbe :sick:


----------



## p4bl0 (12 Septembre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Je sais pas de qui elle est cette blague, mais elle est à chier !
> 
> Voilà.
> C'est dit !


C'quoi qui est à chier ? Ma regexp ou la keynote de Ponk ? Moi j'ai bien aimé la keynote de Ponk... 



MarieStockholm a dit:


> Réaction en plusieurs phases :
> 
> 1. Cékoiça ? :mouais:
> 2. Ah tiens en fait c'est marrant
> 3. Ah non en fait ça me fout la gerbe :sick:


idem?


----------



## estomak (14 Septembre 2008)

"fan des pensez philosophique" "vous avez appeler"

- moi je suis fan des pensées orthographiques de macinside.


----------



## CouleurSud (14 Septembre 2008)

estomak a dit:


> "fan des pensez philosophique" "vous avez appeler"
> 
> - moi je suis fan des pensées orthographiques de macinside.



Non, non, tout est intentionnel chez Macinside. Quand il triture l'orthographe qui n'est que forme, c'est pour l'adapter au fond de sa pensée, car il sait que la forme doit accrocher le fond 

Ainsi, quand il dit "fan des pense*z* philosophique", c'est qu'il a bien compris qu'il n'y  a pas de pensé*e*s philosophiques chez MV, mais la simple mise en scène de quelques raptus assez débiles. Et quand il écrit philosophique au singulier, c'est parce qu'il a bien vu que si, par quelque conjonction improbable de facteurs biophysiques complexes, se produisait quelque chose comme une pensée chez MV, elle ne pourrait qu'être sa seule et unique pensée


----------



## pascalformac (14 Septembre 2008)

c'est plus subtil
Macinside est le promoteur de ce MV 

il touche, il touche quoi ou plus qui est toute la question (philosophique)

Qaund il ecrit _pensez philosophique_ cela peut être
- une intimation ,  du marketing 
- un lapsus quant à son salaire
(les pansées philosophiques laissées à ses soins attentifs)


----------



## CouleurSud (14 Septembre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> c'est plus subtil
> Macinside est le promoteur de ce MV
> 
> il touche, il touche quoi ou plus qui est toute la question (philosophique)
> ...



C'est une hypothèse recevable 

Dans ce cas, si j'ai bien compris, "philosophique" serait son label, sa marque ou quelque chose dans ce genre. Donc, "pensez philosophique" voudrait dire "pensez Macinside$"*. C'est du grand art 

* Un peu comme "pensez différent" pourrait vouloir dire "pensez A****$"


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (14 Septembre 2008)

"Fan des pensez philosophique", car :

- MV étant impossible de penser par lui-même, il ne sait que susciter des pensées (empreintes d'effroi) chez les autres, d'où l'impératif
- philosophique au singulier, car l'amour de la sagesse ne peut se traduire ici que d'une seule manière qu'il n'est pas besoin de détailler, chacun ici l'ayant expérimentée.

MV est donc un catalyseur de réflexion et de retour aux sources, et Mackie l'a sagement résumé dans cette expression au goût des djeunes du jour, ce qui marque l'éternité dans le renouvellement.

Apple, Think different.
Macinside, Think MV - and to hell with it.

Ne me remerciez pas, c'est tout naturel.


----------



## CouleurSud (14 Septembre 2008)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> "Fan des pensez philosophique", car :
> 
> - MV étant impossible de penser par lui-même, il ne sait que susciter des pensées (empreintes d'effroi) chez les autres, d'où l'impératif
> - philosophique au singulier, car l'amour de la sagesse ne peut se traduire ici que d'une seule manière qu'il n'est pas besoin de détailler, chacun ici l'ayant expérimentée.
> ...



Si, si, j'y tiens 

Quel talent !


----------



## pascalformac (14 Septembre 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> C'est une hypothèse recevable
> 
> Dans ce cas, si j'ai bien compris, "philosophique" serait son label, sa marque ou quelque chose dans ce genre. Donc, "pensez philosophique" voudrait dire "pensez Macinside$"*. C'est du grand art
> 
> * Un peu comme "pensez différent" pourrait vouloir dire "pensez A****$"



c'est pas de l'Art c'est du business ( Mackie dit bezeness , va savoir pourquoi)

c'est une campagne préparatoire à de la vente
 faudra attendre la suite, la keynote Mackie

*one more thing *
I  almost forgot this
 the "NON thinking  v1.0"

c'est  un logiciel de  lavage ( de cerveau ) 
futur nom francais possible: la pensez subli-minimale ©


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Septembre 2008)

estomak a dit:


> "fan des pensez philosophique" "vous avez appeler"
> 
> - moi je suis fan des pensées orthographiques de macinside.



C'est marrant, je trouve qu'on ne te voit pas souvent aider les autres dans les forums techniques.
Faire le mariole au bar, oui, mais filer un coup de main, nibe.


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Septembre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> C'est marrant, je trouve qu'on ne te voit pas souvent aider les autres dans les forums techniques.
> Faire le mariole au bar, oui, mais filer un coup de main, nibe.



Moi, je trouve qu'il est bien  au bar, laisse l'y, pas la peine de le déranger !


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Septembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Moi, je trouve qu'il est bien  au bar, laisse l'y, pas la peine de le déranger !



Rhoo comme il est lui qui veut pas qu'on l'emmerde sur sa partie du forum


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Rhoo comme il est lui qui veut pas qu'on l'emmerde sur sa partie du forum



disons que virer des fichiers .plist deleuziens ou réparer des autorisations kantiennes risquent de devenir, à terme, une question métaphysique et poser des problèmes dialectiques ou ontologiques entre l'_être_ et l'_étant_... 

.


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Septembre 2008)

LHO a dit:


> disons que virer des fichiers .plist deleuziens ou réparer des autorisations kantiennes risquent de devenir, à terme, une question métaphysique et poser des problèmes dialectiques ou ontologiques entre l'_être_ et l'_étant_...
> 
> .



Ça risquerait de vite devenir la question de "l'était"


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Septembre 2008)

Bon, si il faut se replonger dans les bouquins de philo avant de poster sur Macgé, je vais finir sur MacBidouille si ça continue...


Edit: je suis allé voir, non, c'est pas possible. Je préfère encore me taper l'intégrale de Kant.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> C'est marrant, je trouve qu'on ne te voit pas souvent aider les autres dans les forums techniques.
> Faire le mariole au bar, oui, mais filer un coup de main, nibe.



Filer un coup de main, nibe!
Ou filer maint coups de nib' ? - à ce jeux, on aimerait que certaines fassent les marioles.
Non ?


----------



## pascalformac (15 Septembre 2008)

une sous section nib bar?


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Septembre 2008)

Oui, on appellerait ça, le Gronib Bar


----------



## vleroy (15 Septembre 2008)

disons qu'on aurait peut être une raison objective de le bouler rouge...?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Gronib Bar



Il y a un groupe de métal qui s'appelle comme ça - avec leur fameux tube "J'ai joué l'anus artificiel de ton grand-père au PMU"

Nous nageons dans le bon goût.
Doc serait fier de nous.


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Septembre 2008)

vleroy a dit:


> disons qu'on aurait peut être une raison objective de le bouler rouge...?



Ah ? Alors jusqu'ici, vous ne l'avez boulé rouge que par pure perversité ? :mouais:


----------



## GrInGoo (15 Septembre 2008)

Vous avez vu l'interview de Mickael Vendetta ?? 

A voir absolument


----------



## vleroy (15 Septembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ah ? Alors jusqu'ici, vous ne l'avez boulé rouge que par pure perversité ? :mouais:



Là tu nous prêtes des intentions réfléchies :rose:

je crois que c'est plutôt du panurge pure souche, matiné d'une dose de "p'tain qu'est-ce qu'il est casse c****"


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Septembre 2008)

GrInGoo a dit:


> Vous avez vu l'interview de Mickael Vendetta ??
> 
> A voir absolument



Attends on parle d'un truc sérieux là et toi tu nous sors ce microcéphale en interview!


----------



## vleroy (15 Septembre 2008)

GrInGoo a dit:


> Vous avez vu l'interview de Mickael Vendetta ??
> 
> A voir absolument



énorme


----------



## pascalformac (15 Septembre 2008)

eclair de lucidité
_"un mec qui n'existe pas.... et c'est ca le pire , le pire c'est que j'existe vraiment"_


----------



## estomak (15 Septembre 2008)

je vois pas ce qui vous choque?
vous avez jamais connu des gens comme ça? dans l'élite?
Faut se réveiller. c'est ça la mentalité des p'tits bourges de paname quand ils sont entre eux.
J'en ai vu des pires.


----------



## GrInGoo (15 Septembre 2008)

estomak a dit:


> je vois pas ce qui vous choque?
> vous avez jamais connu des gens comme ça? dans l'élite?
> Faut se réveiller. c'est ça la mentalité des p'tits bourges de paname quand ils sont entre eux.
> J'en ai vu des pires.


Justement, c'est un genre qu'il se donne !!
Il a  même la chemise MV.


----------



## vleroy (15 Septembre 2008)

estomak a dit:


> je vois pas ce qui vous choque?
> vous avez jamais connu des gens comme ça? dans l'élite?
> Faut se réveiller. c'est ça la mentalité des p'tits bourges de paname quand ils sont entre eux.
> J'en ai vu des pires.



oui papa :sleep:


----------



## pascalformac (15 Septembre 2008)

GrInGoo a dit:


> Justement, c'est un genre qu'il se donne !!
> Il a  même la chemise MV.


même pas c'est un genre qu'il essaye d'imiter ( et mal)

quant à cet enorme MV , c'est pas du monograme

 c'est la tenue de travail de l'équipe MV  " Mackie Vente"


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2008)

estomak a dit:


> je vois pas ce qui vous choque?
> vous avez jamais connu des gens comme ça? dans l'élite?
> Faut se réveiller. c'est ça la mentalité des p'tits bourges de paname quand ils sont entre eux.
> J'en ai vu des pires.



La vérité?

Ben...
Je n'ai même pas été voir.

Mais chut!
Si ça se sait, Mackie va m'en vouloir et on va croire que je poste dans des fils sans rien connaître au sujet, ce qui est mal.
Je compte sur ta discrétion.

Et puis, si c'est le trou du cul que tout le monde villipende, le haïr serait lui faire et trop d'honneur et trop de plaisir.
Méprisons-le cordialement et que le silence l'étouffe!


----------



## estomak (20 Septembre 2008)

y'a pas un petit souci au niveau du sondage? le total ça fait 120%


----------



## vleroy (20 Septembre 2008)

estomak a dit:


> y'a pas un petit souci au niveau du sondage? le total ça fait 120%



c'est normal pour un sondage à choix multiple

décidément en mathématiques, c'est pas ça


----------



## estomak (20 Septembre 2008)

vleroy a dit:


> c'est normal pour un sondage à choix multiple
> 
> décidément en mathématiques, c'est pas ça



??:hein:
et alors? le pourcentage est ramené à la base du total des participants dans un sondage.
non?

Décidément.


----------



## tirhum (20 Septembre 2008)

Z'êtes un peu usant, tous les deux...


----------



## vleroy (20 Septembre 2008)

estomak a dit:


> ??:hein:
> et alors? le pourcentage est ramené à la base du total des participants dans un sondage.
> non?



oui pour chaque catégorie

tiens d'ailleurs j'ai pas voté


----------



## pascalformac (20 Septembre 2008)

chouette apres les postes  philo à 2 balles 

les querelles maths

usant ou amusant?


----------



## estomak (20 Septembre 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Z'êtes un peu usant, tous les deux...



dsl

C'est valérien, depuis que j'ai remis en cause le 1+1 égal deux... il me traque inlassablement avec une règle (de trois) sur le forum.


----------



## tirhum (20 Septembre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> chouette apres les postes  philo à 2 balles
> 
> les querelles maths
> 
> usant ou amusant?



Un sondage ?!...


----------



## pascalformac (20 Septembre 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Un sondage ?!...


à fanc***?


----------



## pascalformac (20 Septembre 2008)

estomak a dit:


> dsl
> 
> C'est valérien, depuis que j'ai remis en cause le 1+1 égal deux... il me traque inlassablement avec une règle (de trois) sur le forum.


m'enfin 
valerien :rateau: , c'est une évidence  il vaut rien 

digne de ce fil quoi
comme beaucoup , rien qu'une bande de floudeurs ( voire sodomites et de gauche)


----------



## vleroy (20 Septembre 2008)

estomak a dit:


> dsl
> 
> C'est valérien, depuis que j'ai remis en cause le 1+1 égal deux...* il me traque inlassablement avec une règle (de trois) sur le forum.*



Faux, absolument faux 
je pratique par dichotomie successive


----------



## aCLR (20 Septembre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> () rien qu'une bande de floudeurs ( voire sodomites et de gauche)



Oh un compliment :love:


----------



## Sindanárië (20 Septembre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> comme beaucoup , rien qu'une bande de floudeurs ( voire sodomites et de gauche)



Mince le troisième critère n'est pas bon... encore classé dans les minorités moi :hein: :rateau:


----------



## aCLR (20 Septembre 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Mince le troisième critère n'est pas bon... encore classé dans les minorités moi :hein: :rateau:





Nihiliste   :love:


----------



## CouleurSud (20 Septembre 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> Nihiliste   :love:



Mais non, mon vieux aCLR

Le nihilisme, du moins selon N.

Signifie à la fois le crépuscule des dieux et des valeurs

Et une aurore où brillera le soleil de l'éternel retour


----------



## aCLR (20 Septembre 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Mais non, mon vieux aCLR
> 
> Le nihilisme, du moins selon N.
> 
> ...




C'est toujours pareil avec vous les férus de linguistique*, employer le bon mot afin de se faire comprendre correctement. Même pas le droit à la dérive, à l'emploi figuré voire anecdotique. Non ! Chaque mot à sa propre définition, donc utilisons-les à bon escient&#8230; :hein: :rateau: 




*J'ai un ami avec qui il est très difficile de discuter sérieusement, tant sa science des mots l'envahit. Je ne le blâme par pour autant, c'est sa force ; seulement que d'efforts à fournir pour coller à la réalité sémantique de ma propre réflexion. C'est dur ! Mettez-vous à la place des autres, parfois. ​


----------



## pascalformac (21 Septembre 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> employer le bon mot afin de se faire comprendre correctement.


just'ment aCLR

je lis ca


> Motif: indent


c'est une dent



( je sors)


----------



## aCLR (21 Septembre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> ()c'est une dent ()


dans la mâchoire à Jean.


----------



## pascalformac (21 Septembre 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> dans la mâchoire à Jean.


tu parles du fils de Pierre Sive ?


----------



## Sindanárië (21 Septembre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> tu parles du fils de Pierre Sive ?


Celui mort avec sa MG dans un tournant qui surplombait un ravin  ?


----------



## pascalformac (21 Septembre 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Celui mort avec sa MG dans un tournant qui surplombait un ravin  ?


c'est bô comme du Sagan dis donc


----------



## Sindanárië (21 Septembre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> c'est bô comme du Sagan dis donc


Ouais, et encore t'as pas la version audio


----------



## pascalformac (21 Septembre 2008)

si 
( mais c'est une longue histoire)


----------



## Antivendetta (29 Octobre 2008)

Hee non il est serieux ^^ 
sa fait plaisir que tout le monde pense comme moi que c'est un debiles !
http://antivendetta.skyrock.com
Vennez dir ce que vous pensez


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Octobre 2008)

Antivendetta a dit:


> Hee non il est serieux ^^
> sa fait plaisir que tout le monde pense comme moi que c'est un debiles !
> http://antivendetta.skyrock.com
> Vennez dir ce que vous pensez



On s'en cogne en fait :sleep:


----------



## Sindanárië (29 Octobre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> On s'en cogne en fait :sleep:


oui mais pas trop fort quand même... laissons cela aux concessions de PATOCH


----------



## Jec (29 Octobre 2008)

hallucinant un truc comme ça ! Découvert il y a 2 jours sur une vidéo, j'avais cru voir un délire d'un mec.  je suis pas du tout au top de ce qui se passe dans l'univers people - star acc, car pas le temps pour mâter la TV ... . mais un délire pareil j'aurais pas pensé. affligeant le niveau. Je ne vais pas en écrire plus je perds mon temps.


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Octobre 2008)

Jec a dit:


> hallucinant un truc comme ça ! Découvert il y a 2 jours sur une vidéo, j'avais cru voir un délire d'un mec.  je suis pas du tout au top de ce qui se passe dans l'univers people - star acc, car pas le temps pour mâter la TV ... . mais un délire pareil j'aurais pas pensé. affligeant le niveau. Je vais pas en écrire plus je perds mon temps.



Non non, c'est même pas un people. Juste un mec qui sait faire parler de lui sur le net. Une incarnation du néant. Rien de plus.


----------



## jpmiss (29 Octobre 2008)

Antivendetta a dit:


> Hee non il est serieux ^^
> sa fait plaisir que tout le monde pense comme moi que c'est un debiles !
> http://antivendetta.skyrock.com
> Vennez dir ce que vous pensez


C'est bon Mackie on t'a reconnu


----------



## Sindanárië (29 Octobre 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> C'est bon Mackie on t'a reconnu


Ouais pareil, Mackie t'aurais du faire corriger par Benjamin avant de publier


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Octobre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> On s'en cogne en fait :sleep:



Certes... Mais Mackie ne pouvait pas supporter qu'un cake de compét' vienne piétiner ses plates-bandes...


----------



## Pierrou (30 Octobre 2008)

Tiens, il semble que ce cher Mickael Vendetta traînera sa carcasse bodybuildée en costume armani chez ce gros mollusque de Cauet demain soir sur TF1...

Un grand moment de télévision intellectuelle en perspective :mouais:


----------



## Sindanárië (30 Octobre 2008)

Manquerai plus que Mackie débarque, planqué dans le public, bondissant tout à coup pour lui sauter à la gorge, le dévorant allègrement sur place, puis degainer son APN pour immortaliser la scène dans un rire épouvantable de satisfaction comme un fou psychopathe, le visage maculé de sang, le boyaux de sa victime en écharpe autour du cou...


----------



## pascalformac (30 Octobre 2008)

hummm Le vendetta + mackie 

tf1 fait un special halloween? 
c'est ca?


----------



## Bassman (30 Octobre 2008)

On s'en bourre les baloches, laissez mourir ce fil


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Octobre 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> On s'en bourre les baloches



Intéressante cette expression. Je la note.


----------



## Sindanárië (30 Octobre 2008)




----------



## Bassman (30 Octobre 2008)

On s'en décrotte le pif, on s'en dégorge le poireau, on s'en bat les c0uilles, on s'en tripote le jambon, on s'en chatouille les glaouis, etc...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Octobre 2008)

On s'en beurre les nouilles aussi, non ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Octobre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> On s'en beurre les nouilles aussi, non ?



Nan... Généralement, c'est la raie qu'on beurre


----------



## Sindanárië (30 Octobre 2008)

Mais on peu se faire rameuter la pâte de fruit


----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Octobre 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Mais on peu se faire rameuter la pâte de fruit



Ah... Là, généralement j'utilise plutôt "brouter le cresson"...


----------



## tirhum (30 Octobre 2008)

Biner la pelouse...


----------



## Sindanárië (30 Octobre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ah... Là, généralement j'utilise plutôt "brouter le cresson"...



'tain une lesbienne Corse, ça dois donner avec toi


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Octobre 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> On s'en décrotte le pif, on s'en dégorge le poireau, on s'en bat les c0uilles, on s'en tripote le jambon, on s'en chatouille les glaouis, etc...



Moi, j'aimais bien "On s'en badigeonne le coquillard à l'aide d'une plume de crocodile rose" :rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Octobre 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> 'tain une lesbienne Corse, ça dois donner avec toi



Que des utilisatrices ravies, mon petit Môssieur! 

Virtuose de l'ocarina velu, qu'elles disent


----------



## Sindanárië (30 Octobre 2008)

et apâteur de perles avec des huitres


----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Octobre 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> et apâteur de perles avec des huitres



Alors là tu as gagné! Je te signale pour harcèlement et acharnement injustifié!


----------



## Sindanárië (30 Octobre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Alors là tu as gagné! Je te signale pour harcèlement et acharnement injustifié!


Apparemment tes cours sur la concession n'ont pas... t'as raté l'examen ?


----------



## Grug (30 Octobre 2008)

Sujet sans intérêt et floude caractérisé.

le  Minibar est ouvert et plus approprié à ce genre de discussion.


----------

